# Best Sausage and Jerky in ND



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

Where does everyone get their deer processed at??? Best place for sausage and jerky. And what kind of each?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I do my own processing, using spices I buy at Dakota Meats in Bismarck. If I have anyone but myself do it I go to Miller Meat Market in Heaton, ND (if you don't know where that is look at a map). Good prices and service.


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

Some myself and some @ L & M Meats, Grand Forks, ND. They have the best cheddar/jalepeno sticks.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Barton Meats in Carrington


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

The best place to get sausage and jerky made is Breno's Meats in Sheyenne. They make the best


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll help you solve this question..........

Everyone reading this post!!!!!! Please send me 1 pound of Jerky and 1 pound of sausage and I'll tell you which one is best. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Best jerky and sausage in the USA comes from Valley meats in Valley City ND. The owners name is Rod, and he has won many awards on the national level for his jerky!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Over the Thanksgiving weekend, my wife and I processed 246 lbs of sausage, We made 2 flavors of bulk, 2 flavors of ring, bacon burger, many different flavors of meat sticks with 2 types of high temp cheese, 3 flavors of summer sausage with 2 types of high temp cheese and this year we also made what we call; buck bacon, slices up to look like SizzleLean but in my opinion tastes better than bacon. This turned out great and is quite tasty !!!

Normally we also get together with friends for New Years weekend and process more sausage, we kind of make a party of it and we are not out to the bars driving around.

Make the time, do your own, experiment a little and find what tickles your taste buds. It is much more satisfying to do it yourself and if you do a few deer a year, you will pay for your equipment with in a few years instead of having an annual meat locker bill to finance.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hickory Hut in Langdon ND. Very good stuff up there. I would definately check them out. Smoked Garlic and Smoked Maple sausage is very good. Can't forget the Potato Sausage either. Pepper Sticks, you name it then can accomidate you.


----------

